# Anyone make code 250 plastic rail with 6mm rail foot width?



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd like to have just an 1/8" long piece of code 250 plastic rail where I'm using split-jaw insulators (which don't do a good job at keeping gaps IMO). 

Also a small bit of plastic between metal rail would removing having a gap that could potentially cause a derail and to prevent metal wheels from bridging the insulating gap when they pass over.

I've looked around a bit but can only find Train-li's code 332 plastic rail. Anyone know where I might be able to get some code 250, and just one length? I have 20 insulated rails so in all I need less than 10" of plastic rail. A plus would be if it matches SVRR's rail of a a 6mm rail foot width so it stays held nicely by the clamps.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

AFAIK no one makes that rail. SVRR does have a plastic rail joiner that includes plastic that forces separation of the two rails. They use it on their switches to insulate the metal frogs on #8 and #10. Look at the photo of RJ INS here ==> http://www.sunsetvalleyrailroad.com/track---rail.html


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not aware of any offerings for plastic code 250 rail. You may be able to use a PlaStruct "I" beam by cutting it to fit. It won't be exact, but should not be noticable from the ten foot viewing distance. Spray your finished pieces with a UV inhibitor prior to installing them.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just use small pieces of the code 250 metal rail to fill in gaps like that.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

6mm piece of styrene seems like it would be much easier. Glue with CA to rail, file to shape.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Jerry....think "insulating" the gap....

..when you offer "metal fillers"""

....you get....sparkie....Z

D


----------

